

Crowd Sourcing Business Development - trotter_cashion
http://www.trottercashion.com/2010/10/26/crowd-sourcing-business-development.html

======
TamDenholm
It'd be interesting to hear if this works out, i've tried this model before
myself as i hate looking for work, unfortunately i got no where, but thats
probably because i didnt know the right people.

